

Ask HN: Where else do you get your news? - canterburry

Where besides HN, TechCrunch and PandoDaily do you get your news and discussion fix?
======
tokenadult
_Where else do you get your news?_

Google News, with some custom sections to emphasize news about science and
technology and about education, and the many friends I have on Facebook, who
post interesting links regularly. I follow several blogs and other websites
with regular news updates, especially about science. When I really want to
research a subject in depth, I go straight to the academic libraries of my
alma mater university across town (now often via its extensive subscriptions
to databases that I can access from home with user authentication I gain
through an affiliation with that university). For articles to look at for
submission to Hacker News, I

1) make sure to have a science section in my Google News set-up, and
additionally use Google News and Google Scholar keyword searches to check
submissions by other users to HN,

2) follow the recommendations of certain key Facebook friends of mine who are
either professional scientists, science writers, or science educators,

3) daily read Science-Based Medicine <http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/>

(I don't submit to HN from Science-Based Medicine every day, but I have found
some GREAT articles there over the years)

4) daily read Why Evolution Is True

<http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/>

(which sometimes has personal posts by the site owner but also has EXCELLENT
posts by him and by guest posters on cutting-edge science issues, some of
which I post directly and some of which lead to professional journal articles
I post directly)

5) daily read Skeptic Blog

<http://www.skepticblog.org/>

(which goes from very ordinary to EXCELLENT in quality in unpredictable
fashion, and has several very thoughtful co-bloggers contributing)

6) daily read Respectful Insolence

<http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/>

(which has had some EXCELLENT posts about the methods of research over the
years)

7) receive specific suggestions of research articles to read on human
intelligence and human behavioral genetics either by request or by researcher
nomination from the Minnesota Twin Family Study researchers with whom I
discuss issues in a journal club during the school year

8) occasionally look at Pharyngula

<http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/>

(which is going through a dry spell right now while its author finishes
writing a book that I am very eager to read, but which in the past has had
some great posts on topics of much interest to HN participants)

and

9) generally prowl the Web and recommendations I see anywhere else in
cyberspace for good articles on science. I test most articles I see submitted
anywhere with the checklist from Peter Norvig (Google's director of
research)'s article "Warning Signs in Experimental Design and Interpretation,"

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

which is my all-time favorite link to share in discussions on Hacker News.

------
canterburry
I guess I have been thinking lately about how homogeneous the news and opinion
seem to be between HN, PandoDaily and TechCrunch and that I should probably
try to diversify my sources. The problem is, if HN, TechCrunch, PandoDaily are
CBS or NBC, then who is Fox News?

While I understand most of these are just aggregates of various people's
contributions and really represent a vast number of sources, overall, the
reports, opinions, and interpretations of news and events seems to cluster
pretty closely within these communities.

Additionally, the owners of these news outlets are fairly close with one
another which I think further contributes to covering similar type of topics
from a very similar point of view. I am not suggesting there is control,
manipulation or withholding of news stories, just that people who think alike
keep together.

So, is there an alternate tech community out there that interprets the same
events discussed here in a completely different light? I know there are
individuals here who do, but what about an entire community?

------
bvaldivielso
There is this website made by a HN user that kind of gives you a lot of sites
where you can get news from: <http://skimfeed.com/>

------
jameswyse
Besides HN I read the somethingawful.com forums and a few RSS feeds of mainly
blogs related to web design. I've had to remove the major tech blogs from my
reader (Engadget, Gizmodo, etc) because there's no way I can keep up with the
number of posts.

~~~
MrDrone
I think the SomethingAwful forums have become vastly underrated these days. I
am confident that if there is something I need to know I can usually dig up a
thread and an expert to help me out from technology to rare synthetic
hallucinogens.

~~~
jameswyse
Sure there's better places on the net for finding specific information, I
follow threads about subjects I'm interested in which tends to keep me in the
loop without too much effort or information overload.

------
scottmey
Somebody posted a news aggregator on here a few months back that I keep an eye
on...

<http://hackurls.com/>

------
swastik
Prismatic is what I use. It's fairly good; I hope they come up with an iPad
app though. :)

------
cafard
On-line, mostly The Register. In print, The Washington Post and The New York
Times.

------
ybaumes
<http://arstechnica.com/>

------
ybaumes
www.slashdot.org

------
donebizkit
techmeme.com

